# I'm Done Crabbin' - Sold Everything



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Trying to crab out of a 25' Walkaround is almost impossible, even with an experienced hands on board. To do it solo is absolutely impossible. Beleive me I've tried. So that being said I sold everything. I figure I know enough commercial guys that I can always buy a bu. right off their boat anytime I need to. Now I've got room in my 6' dock box for more useless stuff.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sorry to hear you sold your gear.*

With that said, I agree 100%. Sometimes it's easier to just buy some Jimmys and they taste just as GOOD! .....Hat


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That's a shame*

But I have to agree with Hat. Sometimes it's just better to buy em.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Dang Nick, figure this must mean no crabbing with me, but maybe a fishing trip the Saturday of the Navy/Notre Dame game? Pay for fuel,  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You're on. The rock should be schooled up by then just waiting to be plucked. They're already starting to school just outside of Rock Hall.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Can I...*

join you and Shaggy, Cat?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Gnatman said:


> join you and Shaggy, Cat?


Sure, three total is perfect for my boat although I have fished 6. I like lots of room. When you get more than 3 there's too much tackle and stuff like that to get in the way especially if you're landing a big rock. Three works great, one on the rod, a leader grabber, and a netter. Well maybe four is you want someone at the helm.


----------

